# Jenn-Air dishwasher won't start



## koalabear (Sep 28, 2012)

My 2005 Jenn-Air dishwasher JDB1080AWS won't start. I have to press the inside control settings I want at least twice to get them to light up (normal wash; heated dry), then I lock the door by closing it tightly (and hearing it click), then "2H" appears on the outside display (indicating a cycle longer than 99 min.), and I press "start", but it doesn't start. When I called, the company told me to flip the circuit breaker for 60 seconds, which I did, but that didn't help. The dishwasher was not in much use for its first 3 years, so age should not be the problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely a bad touch pad


----------



## koalabear (Sep 28, 2012)

After it sat for a number of hours, I guess it reset itself, because when I tried again later, it worked!


----------

